# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Φωνής >  Τα Timbrado μου

## zaxos345

Παιδιά καλησπέρα, ελπίζω να είναι και το σωστό μέρος που ποστάρω αυτό το θέμα!!
Λοιπόν ετοίμασα κάποια ακουστικά βίντεο από τα Timbrados μου και σας τα παρουσιάζω να τα ακούσετε. Μιας και είμαι παντελώς άσχετος με τις φωνές θα ήθελα την γνώμη σας για την ποιότητά τους φωνητικά. Μιας και οι δύο γιοι μεγάλωσαν παρέα με τον καρδεριοκάναρο, όπως ανέφερα και σε ένα άλλο θέμα, θα ήθελα να δω αν και πόσο έχουν επηρεαστεί φωνητικά από αυτόν.
Έχουμε και λέμε,

Μπαμπάς (μικρό αρχειάκι)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bN0YgPzuLFY

Υιός Νο1, ετών 2

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fzEIGypPIGU

Υιός Νο2, ετών 1

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LN5XcLAFIQU

Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για την βοήθειά σας

Γιάννης

----------


## xarhs

ειναι και τρομεροι τραγουδιστες...........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Χωρίς να είμαι ο "ειδικός"

Ψιλομπερδεμένα τ ακούω

----------


## zaxos345

> Χωρίς να είμαι ο "ειδικός"
> 
> Ψιλομπερδεμένα τ ακούω


Εννοείς ότι είναι φωνητικά μπερδεμένα, σωστό?
Να σημειώσω κάτι που ξέχασα να υπογραμμίσω, ότι τα αρχεία είναι μιξαρισμένα κομμάτια από άλλα μικρότερα σε μήκος, δεν είναι ενιαία δηλαδή εκτός από του πατέρα. Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό επηρεάζει στην σωστή απόδοση, προς κρίση.

Γιάννης

----------


## johnakos32

νομιζω ο γιος ο μεγαλος εχει ενα μικρο μπερδεματακι η ειναι το καρδερινοκαναρο αυτο που ακουω? τι γραμη ειναι interm?

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Εννοώ Γιάννη δεν είναι καθαρό και εύηχο το κελάηδημα που εγώ ακουσα.

Δεν είναι το Timbrado που ακούω εγώ στα δικά μου ας πουμε....(οχι ότι τα δικά μου είναι τα καλύτερα)

ΑΛΛΑ 

Εγώ για δάσκαλο έχω έναν 93άρη που γαζώνει.

Το καρδερινοκάναρο που έχεις εκεί σου κάνει απίστευτη ζημιά.

Πάντα φιλικά.

----------


## serafeim

clasico ακουω εγω!!! Αλλα οντως δεν τα λενε καλα :/
το καρδερινοκαναρο οντως σου κανει ζημια και πολυ μεγαλη ακουσε τους ειδικους εδω!!!

----------


## zaxos345

Γιάννη, Τιμπράντο είναι όλα, τώρα τι γραμμή είναι μην με ρωτάς, δεν ξέρω!
Βασίλη, μην ανησυχείς, δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να παρεξηγηθώ φίλε, για αυτό άλλωστε και τα πόσταρα για να πάρω εικόνα!!
Οπότε no worries!!!
Σεραφείμ, εννοάται ότι θα ακούσω,  

Γιάννης

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Και δεν είναι αναγκαίο σώνει και καλά....ότι είναι πρασινο να είναι και Timbrado.

Aπο που πήρες τα πουλιά Γιάννη ?

----------


## johnakos32

εγω αν και απειρος πιστευω πως οντως εχουν μπερδευτει αρκετα..... το θεμα ειμαι οτι μαλλον δεν διορθωνετε, και η μητερα τιμπραδο ειναι? βασιλη το πετ σοπ που πηρα την καναρα μου οτι πρασινο εχει μεγαλο μικρο τιμπραντο το λεει...... και βαζει κοκκινη βιταμινη  και λεει οτι αυτα εχουν αιμα απο κοκκινα λιπωχρωμικα...............

----------


## zaxos345

Ο Μπαμπάς είναι Βασίλη, με χαρτιά. Και η μαμά, που απεβίωσε, το ίδιο. Τα πουλιά τα αγόρασα ζευγάρι από εκτροφέα.

Γιάννης

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Ο Μπαμπάς είναι Βασίλη, με χαρτιά. Και η μαμά, που απεβίωσε, το ίδιο. Τα πουλιά τα αγόρασα ζευγάρι από εκτροφέα.
> 
> Γιάννης


Οταν λες χαρτιά ...τι εννοείς ?

----------


## zaxos345

Το γενεαλογικό του δεντρο, με δαχτυλιδια εννοώ, μπαμπάς, μαμά κ.λ.π. και έχω και ένα χαρτί με την βαθμολογία του από διαγωνισμό. 

Γιάννης

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Το γενεαλογικό του δεντρο, με δαχτυλιδια εννοώ, μπαμπάς, μαμά κ.λ.π. και έχω και ένα χαρτί με την βαθμολογία του από διαγωνισμό. 
> 
> Γιάννης


Και τι βαθμολογία έχει ?

----------


## johnakos32

ακουω βιντεακια με ντιμπραντο και ρε παιδια δεν μου πολυ ταιριαζουν εκτος και αν ειναι καλη ποιοτητα ηχου και φταιει το βιντεο

----------


## zaxos345

> ακουω βιντεακια με ντιμπραντο και ρε παιδια δεν μου πολυ ταιριαζουν εκτος και αν ειναι καλη ποιοτητα ηχου και φταιει το βιντεο


Εννοείς ότι δεν ταιριάζουν τα δικά μου με αυτά που ακούς? 

Γιάννης

----------


## johnakos32

> Εννοείς ότι δεν ταιριάζουν τα δικά μου με αυτά που ακούς? 
> 
> Γιάννης


δεν ξερω δεν μου ακουγονται πολυ δυνατα ισως φταιει και ο εξοπλισμος αλλα απο αλλα ντιμπραντο που εχω δει και εχω ακουσει καπου χανουν σιγουρα..... εγω δεν εχω ντιμπραντο αν και θα ηθελα να ειχα οποτε θα σου πουν τα παιδια που ειναι ποιο εμπειροι στο θεμα !

----------


## orion

αρχικά τα πουλιά είναι clasico, κατά τη γνώμη μου τώρα ο μπαμπάς και ο υιός Νο1 ξεχωρίζουν από τη φωνή ότι είναι timbrado (στο αφτί το δικό μου) ο μπαμπας έχει ίσως περιορισμένο ρεπερτόριο και ίσως δεν το πλέκει και πολύ καλά, αλλά αυτό μπορεί να έγινε στην πτερόρροια και με την σύγχυση με το καρδερινοκάναρο... ο υιός Νο1 έχει ωραία χροιά και μεταλλική φωνή, μου αρέσει (όχι ως πρότυπο timbrado αλλά σαν καναρίνι που κελαηδά) αλλά φυσικά κάνει και κάτι καρδερινοκαναρίσια χαχαχα... ο υιός Νο2 μου είναι εντελώς αδιάφορος... τα έχει λίγο κουλουβάχατα στη φωνή του  :winky:  
αν σου αρέσει εσένα Γιάννη περί ορέξεως... ελπίζω να απολαμβάνεις το καφεδάκι σου ακούγοντάς τα, εξάλλου είναι και πουλάκια που έβγαλες εσύ  :winky:

----------


## Gardelius

*Να εισαι καλα και να τα χαίρεσαι!!!! *  :winky:

----------

